# Need new pieces - for piano



## vinny (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey - I'm looking for new pieces to start off as a junior pianist

I just recently "finished" Chopin Scherzo No. 2, Beethoven's Waldstein (2nd and 3rd mvts.), and Debussy's Ondine Prelude

I'm wondering what's out there in terms of music from the impressionist era or just some music I'd never otherwise play, I'm hoping to branch out into music I haven't tried before

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

There's some lovely and very little-known music in the Russian repertoire. Balakirev and Liapunov in particular are favourites of mine. For example you might try Balakirev's "Mélodie Espagnole", a beautiful finger-twister which, in some places, requires you to play not only the melody but also part of the accompaniment in the right hand.

Another fine rarity is Dohnanyi's Rhapsody no.1 in G minor. Out of the four Rhapsodies no.3 in C major is probably the most widely known, but to me no.1 is a far more impressive piece, stormy and atmospheric - and very difficult, but if you can play that Chopin you might have a chance with this.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The advice about Russian music is very good. Also, if you'd like to branch out to other countries, you might like to try some Spanish music as well. I recommend Granados' The Maiden and the Nightingale. It's a very sensual, evocative piece, a stylistic blend of Romanticism and Impressionism. Here's a video of de Larrocha playing it:


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Please allow me to second Bettina's advice about Spanish music too. My favourite composer for that repertoire is Isaac Albeniz, whose music is chock-full of Spanish colour and atmosphere. Here's "Granada" from his "Suite Espanola":

www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgJuHLtLakQ


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fauré Nocturnes?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

John Field: Piano sonatas.


----------

